# The best place to live in mi? For a sportsman and family.



## WAUB-MUKWA (Dec 13, 2003)

Yesimfishingagain said:


> I live in northwest ohio an area of that has the worst hunting opportunities in the state. It takes an hour drive to get on any boat able body of water. We just returned from vacation from boyne. As I wake up and look at miles of corn I think why are we still here. Family and safety is it! Living close to a great lake is in our future. A good deer population would be a plus. Good schools nice community and almost 0 crime. Anywhere exist along the big lakes like this?





Yesimfishingagain said:


> It's an idea. I'd like to get there a little way's before retirement. Many men in line of work retire and die shortly after in seems or at least to stoved up to move well.


Look here in September or October to buy a vacant lot that you could put a camper on for starters. I missed last years second auction to buy the old house at the end of my street for $200 and 2.5 acres. Now it's an eyesore with hippies loading a bunch of crap into it after it's been condemned. I have to wait 3 more years until it's back on for unpaid taxes then buy it to tear it down.
https://www.tax-sale.info/auctions


----------

